# Lower leg ischemia



## mad_one80

can i use the icd9 code 443.9 for lower leg ischemia?  what's a better dx code? thank you!!!


----------



## Zellerdh

*In the same boat*

Glad I'm not the only one that has trouble with this dx.  How about 459.9 - vascular occlusion NEC when all they give is lower leg ischemia without any mention of thrombosis or stenosis or PVD or anything to go on, which happens often.  Anyone have a better suggestion?
Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*ischemia*

You could also try 459.89 other specified disorders of circulatory system: Other.

Not sure which would be best. This is pretty generic.


----------



## Zellerdh

I like that one a lot.  Thanks.


----------



## gaponte

Yeah, I agree with Zellerdh. I would use 459.89


----------



## hphaller@aol.com

*occlusion/thrombosis aortoiliac system*

What ICD-9 code would you use for occlusion/thrombosis of the arotoiliac system bilaterally, including the common femorals, SFA's and distal?


----------



## mhcpc

444.09


----------



## efarley@swan

That is the same code that I just used for ischemia in the hand - 459.89


----------



## martha1959

440.24


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com

It should ber 440.24, arteriosclerosis, extremities, w/gangrene


----------

